# Do you still use a permanent menu soft key?



## Detonation (Jul 25, 2011)

Just wondering how many of you still use a permanent navbar menu soft key? We all know Android decided to do away with it, but I've always added it back because I'm so used to having one. However I have a feeling the longer I resist giving it up, the harder it will be when I actually have to, seeing as how most OEM's have now ditched it as well.


----------



## mil0ck (Nov 18, 2011)

Nope. I stopped using the permanent menu softkey when I got my GNex, and now I'm only using back-home-multitasking like the stock ROM's.


----------



## CZonin (Sep 25, 2011)

I still use it. I like having it in a static spot rather than looking to find where the application I'm running put it.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Nope!


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

brkshr said:


> Nope!


Well technically we both are using a menu button since we have the SGS3 lol. But up till Saturday when I got the S3 I always used a menu soft key in the nav bar of my GNex.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Well technically we both are using a menu button since we have the SGS3 lol. But up till Saturday when I got the S3 I always used a menu soft key in the nav bar of my GNex.


I enabled softkeys & disabled hardkeys









I use my S3 upside down too much. I get horrible reception in my house & using the phone upside down gives me some more signal strength.


----------



## bsinc1962 (Jan 9, 2012)

CZonin said:


> I still use it. I like having it in a static spot rather than looking to find where the application I'm running put it.


Ditto here, just a creature of habit I guess


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

Yes, and always


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

brkshr said:


> I enabled softkeys & disabled hardkeys
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha nice.


----------



## bouchigo (Jun 9, 2011)

I still use it, and probably always will use it. Like others, I hate looking for it in the app; plus it helps me to get to phone Settings a little bit more quickly too.


----------



## nunyazz (Jun 6, 2011)

I stopped after using gestures (double tap) to bring up settings.


----------



## Axium (Jan 21, 2012)

brkshr said:


> I enabled softkeys & disabled hardkeys
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Apple would love you. You're definitely holding it right!









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Axium said:


> Apple would love you. You're definitely holding it right!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahahaha, that's funny shit right there









Off topic, but Google applied for a patent to use the phone upside down or right side up when talking on the phone. I gotta say I'm excited for the day that I can just pull my phone out of my pocket & not have to worry about which way is up.


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

I always use one instead of a recent button. I wouldn't run a ROM that didn't have the option to have one.


----------



## BarberAE (Feb 23, 2012)

Always and I add a search key as well


----------



## Gil Smash (Jul 22, 2011)

I always do, I have to be running a rom that allows me to do the AOKP style hidden menu buttons on both sides


----------



## ROKNaGN (Mar 21, 2012)

Barf said:


> I always use one instead of a recent button. I wouldn't run a ROM that didn't have the option to have one.


Same here.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## slashdotdash (Jun 14, 2012)

I have the softkey icons set up the same as what I was used to on my Motorolas - must have the menu button in the same spot on the far left.

The only bummer is being in applications like the Play Store and pressing the menu button - only to select from the menu list where the actual menu button is located (for instance in the top right hand corner).

Still beats having to look for it though.


----------



## klobkelosh (Feb 2, 2012)

I actually just weaned myself off of it running stock jelly bean. Can't say i miss it, except from the launcher to access settings quickly. So i set apex to launch settings with a double tap


----------



## T.J. (Jan 11, 2012)

I enable the menu key on roms I use. Its nice to have.

I have back, home, recent, menu.

I just got my nexus back from VZW they had swapped me to a Razr Maxx. Besides the great battery life, I dont miss it, it was almost a downgrade besides the awesome battery. The galaxy nexus is so much easier to put ROMs on and such and has more community support. I keep pressing the wrong nav keys though because I had got used to the locations on the Razr.. Oh well a couple weeks with this and it will be back to normal.


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

when i first made the switch to the nexus, i used the menu softkey all the time. but as time went on, i found myself using the in app menu buttons....so i just did away with the softkey and use stock Gnex setup now.....can't say i miss it at all. i use the notification bar to get to the settings, and double taps in my launcher for other settings.

one thing i did notice is how many apps actually integrated the menu button into the actual app. i have maybe 5 apps that i consistently use that dont have the menu button built in now.


----------



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

Fuck dem menu keyz.


----------



## thephantom (Jul 22, 2012)

Used to love that but I don't use it anymore

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## keeverw (Dec 12, 2011)

Detonation said:


> Just wondering how many of you still use a permanent navbar menu soft key? We all know Android decided to do away with it, but I've always added it back because I'm so used to having one. However I have a feeling the longer I resist giving it up, the harder it will be when I actually have to, seeing as how most OEM's have now ditched it as well.


At first, yes I added it back to the navbar. But now, I just leave it with the stock three buttons. 
I think it helps not having it, because on my old Tbolt, I would be in an app and have to press menu to find out if there was even a menu in that app. 
Whereas with the new menu icon, if there's no menu icon then you can assume there's no menu in the app. So it saves time, a little. You don't have to wonder if there is a menu or not.


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

keeverw said:


> At first, yes I added it back to the navbar. But now, I just leave it with the stock three buttons.
> I think it helps not having it, because on my old Tbolt, I would be in an app and have to press menu to find out if there was even a menu in that app.
> Whereas with the new menu icon, if there's no menu icon then you can assume there's no menu in the app. So it saves time, a little. You don't have to wonder if there is a menu or not.


but the three little dots only appear when there isn't a menu button built into the app. if the app has a menu button built in, the three little dots still dont show up in the nav bar. so just becuase they dont show up, doesn't mean there isn't a menu button "baked into" the app.


----------



## elidog (Aug 25, 2011)

Yep. Must for me.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mikeric (Aug 5, 2011)

I did at first, but decided to stop and now I don't miss it at all. I keep softkeys completely stock now, and don't miss changing them at all. Less setup work when flashing a new ROM. If you use it I would try it for a while and it might surprise you.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DevinLeFevere (Aug 5, 2011)

I use to be a firm believer in the menu key. To hell with that button! All I use now is double tap via Nova/Apex and it takes me to Settings. Stock keys rules.


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

I have the Recents button setup to long press for Menu.

-Brought to you by Marino's Galaxy Nexus-


----------



## kdo23 (Dec 19, 2011)

No I do not. I remember your thread of soft key mods too, where every option had the menu key. So I know you love it, but I had to decide if I wanted a search key with the 5th button or live with out the search key. Decision was made after too many ROMs came out to be supported and lived with stock until the options got baked back into ROMs.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## scottpole (Sep 11, 2011)

The only key I brought with me from past devices is the search key. I have it added back on my GNex as part of the nav bar that's to AOKP. I always used the search soft key on my other android devices and found it a hassle without it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bl00tdi (Sep 18, 2011)

I added a menu button with a long press bringing up recents to mimic touchwiz functionality. I also added a search key.


----------

